#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  O que está virando o forum??

## ruyneto

Bom pessoal vejo o forum crescendo com novos usuários mas estou começando a ficar preocupado com o nivel de resposta do pessoal, uns chegam e falam mande um e-mail pra mim que eu resolvo, po pq não falar no forum compartilhar ideias, se é pra vender vai pro forum de compra e venda e ponha um anuncio la, isso vale tb pra quando um cara pergunta alguma coisa e o cara fala me manda um e-mail que eu resolvo pra voce e cobro barato, po se vai cobrar vai pro forum de compra e venda e anuncia lá.

Outra coisa é quando o pessoal chega e fala ahh isso tem no google ah não sei o que procura no google, po se o cara tem uma dúvida o que custa dizer como resolve, em vez de ficar mandando pro google.

Bom é isso falows.

PS: eu não resolvo dúvidas por e-mail ou MP só no forum

----------


## PiTsA

bom, concordo com tudo isso......

eu não gosto daqueles usuários que querem respostas rápidas sem nem ao menos pesquisar e estudar sobre o assunto em duvida....como o nosso velho amigo mr_mind dizia: "O pessoal precisa começar a fazer seu dever de casa"..... 

essa historia de "ir no google" poderia cair no caso acima... tem caso que a pessoa coloca uma duvida relavitamente simples em que qualquer tipo de pesquisa no site ou fora dele ele encontraria a resposta....

muitas duvidas podem ser esclarecidas com os artigos e tutoriais que o site fornece, ou essas dúvidas já foram esclarecidas por outra pessoa no forum e são facilmente encontradas realizando uma simples busca:

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...ms&file=search

ou nos artigos:

https://under-linux.org/artigos.html

O que eu não aturo é a pessoa pedir para enviar por email, tirar duvidas no MSN(de vez em quando vá, mas minha lista ta enchendo de nego q só ker tirar duvidas sem ao menos vir ao fórum) e oferecer produtos/serviços...

O fórum é LIVRE, mas lembrem-se de que as pessoas estão aqui para ajudar por vontade própria e por isso não abusem...

Eu ja tb não aguento mais tópico do tipo: "Socorro", "Helllppp", "DUVIDA????", estes topicos começarão a ser deletados! 
Pow! Quer ser ajudado então se ajude detalhando o mais claramente possivel seu problema, com certeza vc será melhor respondido por outro usuário...

----------


## nataniel

> Outra coisa é quando o pessoal chega e fala ahh isso tem no google ah não sei o que procura no google, po se o cara tem uma dúvida o que custa dizer como resolve, em vez de ficar mandando pro google.


Existem vários tipos de respostas mas eu sempre levo em consideração o dizer: "O GOOGLE É SEU AMIGO!"

Poxa... Chega a ser irritante um cara chegar no forum e perguntar para que serve o comando ifconfig (exemplo). Se ele digitar no google a mesma pergunta a resposta aparece na hora.

Isso é preguiça e modismo. O Forum foi feito e existe para trocar ideias e duvidas REAIS e nao banalidades... Eu me irrito profundamente com a preguiça das pessoas.

Certa vez em um curso um dos instrutores falou:

"Cada pergunta com resposta fácil é igual a tomar água com açucar, depois que acostuma nunca mais toma água da torneira"

Acho que é facilmente entendido esse ditado...

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## PiTsA

O Nataniel descreveu realmente o problema de vários usuários. 

Todo tópico que desrespeite totalmente as Regras  do Fórum será apagado.

----------


## adminegg

Isso mesmo...concordo...  :Wink:  

flwss :good:

----------


## demiurgo

apagar topicos eh uma solucao mto eficiente.. desde que estejamos atentos tdo o tempo para apagar o q nao se encaixa...

kra... tem tanta coisa q nao se encaixa.. tem tanta gente q nao le... tem tanto material disponivel q ninguem se preocupa em verificar se atende ou nao... q eu DESISTI...

nao vou mais ficar me estressando se alguem posta em maiusculas ou minusculas... 

mover topicos eh algo necessario...

apagar... soh quando o treco ofende os outros...

burrice tdo mundo faz... normal!! peristir... ae sim eh foda!

nao temos como cobrar pra que tdos sejam exemplos... nao eh justo!

MAS TBM NAO EH JUSTO SOH RECLAMARMOS! temos otimos usuarios no forum!! no site!! se vale a pena continuar mantendo... mesmo q algo q sempre se repete... eh por causa dos nossos amigos (sim, considero mto aque meu amigos mesmo)... vale a pena continuar pelos bons usuarios...

os ruins... a gente disciplina  :Wink: 

[]'s

----------


## Bios

Oi gente !!

Tem algo que realmente anda chamando a minha atenção

A quantidade de post em lugares errados !!!

Todos os dias fico movendo milhares deles ....  :Frown:  

Poxa... é muito mais fácil para quem manda a dúvida postar nos lugares certos, pq quem manja de determinado assunto vai direto no topico e já pode responder.

Pessoal atentem aos topicos exclusivos a algumas distros antes de postar sempre no Adm em Geral e Iniciantes.

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## evandrofisico

Tem usuário que oboviamente morre de preguica de procurar, pergunta, e depois ou reclama. Quando o cara quer montar um servidor ou fazer qualquer coisa da vida e nao sabe nem como comecar, acho que perguntar no forum pode ser uma boa ideia, mas perguntas do tipo "preciso montar um servidor sei-la-o-que, como fazer?" sao realmente problemáticas.... 
neguinho morre se procurar um tuto ou howto na net, e tem os que nao sabem o que querem, nem como querem e acham que vao encontrar a iluminacao mistica perguntando no forum..... como é que eu respondo a uma duvida inexistente ou mesmo mal formulada?
Acho que o fórum é uma excelente oportunidade de compartlhar CONHECIMENTO (compartilhar para melhorar é uma das idéias do software livre), mas tem muita gente que parece vampiro, só entra aqui pra perguntar e sanar as próprias dúvidas, na hipótese de alguem fazer uma pergunta que a pessoa saiba ela simplesmente ignora, ai nao tem compartilhamento, nao tem crescimento.

----------


## Jim

Infelizmente é inviável monitorar todos os tópicos estúpidos, assim como uma ferramenta que automatize esta tarefa.
Uma coisa que penso ser interessante é tirar, assim como o "offtopic", o "compras e vendas" do menu lateral de "últimos envios", para evitar os "Promoção de não sei o que wireless". Aqui NÃO É mercado livre.
Dias atrás eu me irritei com um cara que criou um tópico, e cada vez que seu tópico ia para o fim do "últimos envios" ele postava um simples "UP", isso mesmo, ele ia em responder, escrevia "UP" e postava, só pra seu tópico ficar por primeiro.
Que isso... eu mando nego pesquisar no google sim, nestes casos nao posto como admin e sim como usuário, que tb me sinto ofendido ao ver tamanha preguiça.
É lamentável, mas vejamos pelo lado positivo, isso é um síntoma do crescimento do Under, o que certamente exige uma reciclagem em nossa política para evitar este tipo de coisa.

----------


## fisiconuclear 18

Cara tambem concordo.hoje de manha um cara disse numa msn para mim: Porra procura no google.
Mas puxa, se eu soubesse das coisas eu nao iria pedir, e pronto...

----------


## Bios

> Uma coisa que penso ser interessante é tirar, assim como o "offtopic", o "compras e vendas" do menu lateral de "últimos envios", para evitar os "Promoção de não sei o que wireless". Aqui NÃO É mercado livre.


Oi Jim  :Smile:  

Concordo com vc viu ..... essa chuva de vendedores não atinge somente o compra e vendas ... vários post dentro de wireles estão sofrendo com isso.

O negocio é ficar de olho, infelismente não tem como ficar moderando 24hs por dia .... mas se o pessoal ajudar, nem que seja nos avisando já é alguma coisa...

----------


## smvda

> Infelizmente é inviável monitorar todos os tópicos estúpidos, assim como uma ferramenta que automatize esta tarefa.
> Uma coisa que penso ser interessante é tirar, assim como o "offtopic", o "compras e vendas" do menu lateral de "últimos envios", para evitar os "Promoção de não sei o que wireless". Aqui NÃO É mercado livre.
> Dias atrás eu me irritei com um cara que criou um tópico, e cada vez que seu tópico ia para o fim do "últimos envios" ele postava um simples "UP", isso mesmo, ele ia em responder, escrevia "UP" e postava, só pra seu tópico ficar por primeiro.
> Que isso... eu mando nego pesquisar no google sim, nestes casos nao posto como admin e sim como usuário, que tb me sinto ofendido ao ver tamanha preguiça.
> É lamentável, mas vejamos pelo lado positivo, isso é um síntoma do crescimento do Under, o que certamente exige uma reciclagem em nossa política para evitar este tipo de coisa.


Concordo com o Jim é só todo mundo fazer como eu 


Vai pro google -> se não der 

Vai pro google denovo -> se não der 

Vai pro http://clusty.com/ -> se não der 


ai vai prom fórum e coloca a pergunta 

pois é muito dificil que alguem não tenha tido esta mesma duvida .

Eu percebo que com o amadurecimento vc começa a postar as perguntas de forma correta e no lugar certo ... no começo eu aqui no fórum postava qualquer duvida ... de tanto os moderadores me coratar comecei a pesquizar e depois começei a responder ,.. então este tipo de coisa sempre vai existir ... e vai ser muito dificil eliminar ...


Mas se precisarem contem com a minha ajuda .

----------


## nataniel

> Que isso... eu mando nego pesquisar no google sim, nestes casos nao posto como admin e sim como usuário, que tb me sinto ofendido ao ver tamanha preguiça.
> É lamentável, mas vejamos pelo lado positivo, isso é um síntoma do crescimento do Under, o que certamente exige uma reciclagem em nossa política para evitar este tipo de coisa.


Jim,

Depois que inventei de publicar aquele artigo sobre load balance no Forum mesmo (que o Scorpion transferiu para o WiKi) meu celular não para mais de tocar... Só ontem atendi 8 pessoas com dúvidas.

Pelo amor de Deus! Foi inviável... hahahahaha...

Resultado, troquei o chip GSM e mudei o número...  :Smile: 

Posso ter perdido clientes, mas ganhei meu direito de ficar em paz. Se quer conversar, manda um email primeiro, depois a gente negocia. O pior e que nem sei de onde tiraram meu celular (e não é o de suporte que qualquer um pode pegar em minha pagina e sim o meu celular PARTICULAR).

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## nataniel

> Concordo com vc viu ..... essa chuva de vendedores não atinge somente o compra e vendas ... vários post dentro de wireles estão sofrendo com isso.


Eu participo 99% do forum wireless e sou vendedor wireless, tenho provedor e presto servico mas nem por isso fico colocando preço e tal em topicos (fiz isso em alguns topicos mas por forca de expressao e nao por forca de venda, ate porque nao fechei nenhum negocio no forum e nem com usuarios do forum ate o momento).

Sempre tento indicar a melhor solucao custo/beneficio ao cliente e nao dar respostas "receita de bolo". Esse tipo de analise so consegue fazer quem nao e apenas vendedor e sim empresario do ramo de toma paulada na cabeca todo dia...

Ajudar os outros e legal, mas explorar como fazer esse bando de revende de Campinas (SP) eh brabu de aturar!

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## Jim

[quote="nataniel"]


> ate porque nao fechei nenhum negocio no forum e nem com usuarios do forum ate o momento.


Pois é Nataniel, o fato é que apartir do momento que um usuário posta: "eu vendo tais placas e são muito boas, se tiver interesse mande-me um email" ele está "vendendo" mesmo sem postar valores. Agora se ele posta: "aqui uso o AP XXX e funciona perfeitamente" não está puxando pro lado de empresa nenhuma. Mas até aí tudo bem...

Agora, vc já vendeu, e vendeu muitp pra usuários do Under, apenas nao sabe disso  :Big Grin:

----------


## ruyneto

Bom pessoal eu não esperava tantas respostas em tao pouco tempo mas ae vai, não sou contra a por o pessoal pra procurar no google, ams tem topicos que tem gente que já respondeu, e que não custa nada e o pessoal responder por mais informações google, mas tem gente que o forum já ta no meio da discussão tudo e o cara vai no google e procura por tal, imagina como fica o cara pensando, po o pessoal tava ajudando e o outro acaba com a discussão.

falows

----------


## Duca

> Eu ja tb não aguento mais tópico do tipo: "Socorro", "Helllppp", "DUVIDA????", estes topicos começarão a ser deletados!


Quanto ao pessoal que coloca, "Help, "Socorro" e etc... leiam isso aqui: 
*
https://under-linux.org/noticia5482.html
*
Essa é uma maneira muito chata de chamar a atenção, apesar do cara estar "deseperado", colocar estes termos atrapalha, pois tira a *objetividade* do título.:toim: 
Deveriam ser deletados :twisted: . 




> Dias atrás eu me irritei com um cara que criou um tópico, e cada vez que seu tópico ia para o fim do "últimos envios" ele postava um simples "UP", isso mesmo, ele ia em responder, escrevia "UP" e postava, só pra seu tópico ficar por primeiro.


Quanto ao pessoal do "Up", concordo que o tópico de vendas deve ser como o off-topic, já que todo (acho que todo mundo) mundo recebe uma newsletter no e-mail, mostrando os novos tópicos criados no fórum, se o cara estiver interessado ele vai clicar no tópico.  :Wink:  

Quanto ao povo que manda procurar no google, é complicado, se o cara *realmente* procurou no google e a resposta que obteve não foi satisfatória pergunte aqui sem medo, se álguem do fórum sabe a resposta e por mais banal que seja responda não mande um STFW (Search The Fucking Web) [Desculpem-me o termo].
E além disso a galera tem que se *acostumar a usar o serviço de pesquisa* do fórum já vi muitos tópicos repetidos inclusive sobre senha de root perdida.:roll: 

Como já disseram dúvidas devem ser respondidas por fórum e não por MP ou até MSN . 
Muitas vezes o caso eh realmente desesperador MSN eh uma boa ferramenta e se foi respondida via msn que o cara no mínimo tenha o bom senso de* colocar a resolução no fórum.* (acho que ae, eh ser muito ingênuo da minha parte, hehehe)




> O fórum é LIVRE, mas lembrem-se de que as pessoas estão aqui para ajudar por vontade própria e por isso não abusem...


  :Wink: 



> mover topicos eh algo necessario..


Sempre vai ser ....pois sempre existirão usuários novos e muitas vezes são estes que não se dão conta de colocar sua dúvida no "lugar certo" e álem disso eu como usuário não tenho como mudar o post para o lugar certo. (vou até colocar isso no tópico *" O que Falta no UnderLinux ??? (Participe)".*




> É lamentável, mas vejamos pelo lado positivo, isso é um síntoma do crescimento do Under, o que certamente exige uma reciclagem em nossa política para evitar este tipo de coisa.


O fórum está crescendo, todos devem ajudar, mas a maior parte sempre vai cair nas costas dos moderadores. :?
Tudo é questão de concientização, que na minha opnião, os moderadores serão semrpe responsáveis por isso, a iniciativa deve partir deles, pois oficialmente são eles quem cuidam, mandar avisos via e-mails ou MP, isto é , mandar via MP ou e-mail as regras do fórum, não espere o cara ler, leve as regras até ele. 
Claro todos somos responsáveis, a cada dia que passa eu me sinto cada vez mais responsável aqui, sem querer puxar saco de nínguem.
Não me levem a mal, sei que nínguem aqui é criança, levante a mão quem leu as regras do fórum, quase nínguem lê, só fui ler bem depois de estar cadastrado no fórum  :Embarrassment: ops:.

Flw e obrigado pela antenção!!!  :Smile: 

Obs.: Só vou pegar no micro de novo na segunda-feira, :cry: .

----------


## Jim

Bem:
- Nós moderamos muita coisa, só que isso nem sempre aparece, por exemplo, ao excluirmos um post malicioso, ele simplesmente some e ninguem percebe.
- Os usuários continuam postando porcarias pq o post vai sumir e a imagem dele sequer será manchada.

Solução que proponho:

No banco de dados, onde ficam armazenados os posts, criamos um novo campo com valor default 0. Se a mensagem for de ma fé, mudamos o valor do post para outro valor, entao conforme o valor do campo, no lugar do post aparecerá uma mensagem automatica do forum, exemplo:

valor 0: Exibe o Post
valor 1: usado em caso de frases ofensivas à outros usuarios, uma mensagem do tipo "Post moderado por conteúdo ofensivo"
valor 2: usado em caso de qualquer outro desrespeito às regras do forum, exibe uma mensagem do tipo "Post Impróprio"

Isso fará com que o usuário fique identificado, e outros usuarios poderiam ter uma maior noção sobre os demais usuarios (claro que posts de guerras e acusações mutuas seriam moderados da forma tradicional)

Então ali no lugar do numero de msg do cara, aparece o numero de posts com valor 0, e abaixo mostra "usuario moderado X vezes" com o valor de "deslizes" do cara.

O que acham?

----------


## ruyneto

> Bem:
> - Nós moderamos muita coisa, só que isso nem sempre aparece, por exemplo, ao excluirmos um post malicioso, ele simplesmente some e ninguem percebe.
> - Os usuários continuam postando porcarias pq o post vai sumir e a imagem dele sequer será manchada.
> 
> Solução que proponho:
> 
> No banco de dados, onde ficam armazenados os posts, criamos um novo campo com valor default 0. Se a mensagem for de ma fé, mudamos o valor do post para outro valor, entao conforme o valor do campo, no lugar do post aparecerá uma mensagem automatica do forum, exemplo:
> 
> valor 0: Exibe o Post
> ...


Bom Jim essa uma boa ideia, mas acho que devia se extender um pouco se possivel, tipo o cara poe um post bom e vem alguem e fala alguma besteira, então esse cara também seria classificado, mas a ideia é otima.

falows

----------


## Jim

Nao, este cara nao seria classificado nao.... quem seria classificado seria o dono do POST e nao do TÓPICO sacou? a alteração seria feita na tabela de posts e nao de Tópicos... teria que dar uma olhada em como funciona o banco de dados o fórum...

----------


## ruyneto

> Nao, este cara nao seria classificado nao.... quem seria classificado seria o dono do POST e nao do TÓPICO sacou? a alteração seria feita na tabela de posts e nao de Tópicos... teria que dar uma olhada em como funciona o banco de dados o fórum...


Entendi sim, cada post que alguem fizesse o moderado classificaria, saquei, tpo assim eu acho que quando alguem se cadastrasse deveria receber a regra do forum e o link que o cara passou nesse post que o cara dizia como postar em forums, e assim que ele clicasse em um link ativando a conta ele ia estar aceitando e dizendo que leu os dois termos.

Falows

----------


## Bios

> Entendi sim, cada post que alguem fizesse o moderado classificaria, saquei, tpo assim eu acho que quando alguem se cadastrasse deveria receber a regra do forum e o link que o cara passou nesse post que o cara dizia como postar em forums, e assim que ele clicasse em um link ativando a conta ele ia estar aceitando e dizendo que leu os dois termos.


Concordo com o ruyneto ..apesar que o povo le as regras mas não da a devida atenção  :Frown:  

Identificar o usuário que não está de acordo com as regras do fórum é possivel através dos "Karmas" Jim .... é so colocar em prática  :Smile: 

Só não sei se deixar isso visível a todos será uma boa idéia, pois irá afastar usuários ao invés de atrair ....

Podemos deixar visivel ao moderadores, a todos é complicado, pois por mais que a pessoa se regenere ele será mal visto pela comunidade.

Temos que pensar melhor a respeito.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ruyneto

Bios acho que podia ser assim (não sei se da) ate um certo karma apareçe pros moderadores so, e depois de um karma fica visivel pra comunidade, pq ae o pessoal começa a se tocar, no começo pode afastar algumas pessoas mas no final vai fica rum forum melhor, mais organizado e de um nivel maior.

falows

----------


## Jim

olha, penso que isso nao afaastaria ninguem do forum nao viu.. ach oque do contrario, isso faria apenas com que o usuario prezasse pela sua imagem e evitasse comentarios infelizes, ou seja, xingamentos. A parte de postar coisas em seus lugares e tal, teremos que continuar fazendo até encontrar uma solução.
Quanto ao Karma, acho que nao funciona, pois NÓs estariamos jungando e taxando o usuário, da forma que estou propondo estariamos dando ao usuario o livre arbitrio de escolher se quer manchar sua imagem ou se prefere ignorar certas coisas. É algo que vale à pena ser analisado.

----------


## panther

Aehhh Galera,

Bom, sou relativamente novo no fórum, mas achei esta discussão de altissimo valor para melhoria do fórum, mas tem uma coisa, que pelo menos não me lmebro de ter sido levantado neste tópico (se alguém lavantou, me desculpe passei batido), é que eu tenho visto discussões agressivas entre alguns integrantes, incluisve com palavreado bastante constrangedor. Acho que a intençaõ do fórum é ajudar, e esta ajunda é totalmente voluntária, ninguém está obrigado a responder um tópico, apesar de eu achar que moralmente se eu sei a duvida do cara é deva responder, então pq entrar no fórum para agredir.........?????????

Acho que a idéia de mandar as regras do fórum para os usários é muito válida, assim como poderia ser enviados periodicamente um HOW TO de BOAS MANEIRAS no fórum, resumindo campanha de educação e conscientização dos usuarios do fórum.

Se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa contem comigo.

Abraço

----------


## Jim

Qto a parte de regeneração estive pensando o seguinte... se o cara está afim de "recomeçar", limpar sua imagem, ele solicita à moderação uma "nova chance" (nao sei como me expressar) entao nós exluimos os tópicos ofensivos (uma simples sintaxe sql resolve isso) e anotamos o nome. Isso fica como exemplo e os outros repensarão suas atitudes no fórum. Estaremos simplesmente condicionando os usuários, e a tendência seria diminuir os conflitos chegando até, com um bom trabalho, à extinção dos mesmos.

----------


## ruyneto

Eu acho que essa ideia de tipo de uma classificação dos usuários que agem de forma agressiva no forum é boa, pois dae o pessoal começava a se tocar e melhorar o nivel do forum.

falows

----------


## Jim

> Aehhh Galera,
> 
> Bom, sou relativamente novo no fórum, mas achei esta discussão de altissimo valor para melhoria do fórum, mas tem uma coisa, que pelo menos não me lmebro de ter sido levantado neste tópico (se alguém lavantou, me desculpe passei batido), é que eu tenho visto discussões agressivas entre alguns integrantes, incluisve com palavreado bastante constrangedor. Acho que a intençaõ do fórum é ajudar, e esta ajunda é totalmente voluntária, ninguém está obrigado a responder um tópico, apesar de eu achar que moralmente se eu sei a duvida do cara é deva responder, então pq entrar no fórum para agredir.........?????????
> 
> Acho que a idéia de mandar as regras do fórum para os usários é muito válida, assim como poderia ser enviados periodicamente um HOW TO de BOAS MANEIRAS no fórum, resumindo campanha de educação e conscientização dos usuarios do fórum.
> 
> Se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa contem comigo.
> 
> Abraço


Olá amigo,

É justamente sobre isso que falamos neste momento, sobre estas agressividades saca... defendo que deve haver algum tipo de penalização, assim quem mais perde é o próprio usuário.

Quanto ao HOWTO de boas maneiras, é realmente interessante, mas... alguém lê? NAO! ninguem lê... com as regras do fórum acontece o mesmo, está lá, mas ninguem "perde tempo" lendo.

----------


## panther

Achei a idéia da classificação muito legal, acredito que deve ser levada a diante pelo menos está sendo feito algo para melhorar, pode até ser que apó a implementação seja verificado que não é melhor maneira. Mas algo dev ser feito ewntão gostei da idéia e mais uma vez: se eu puder ajudar to dentro.

Abraço

----------


## sadirj

Realmente...

Esses dias mesmo tive uma resposta mal-criada de um vendedor wireless porque respondeu uma dúvida com a célebre frase: "Eu tenho a solução pronta. Me manda um MSN que agente conversa", assim que eu postei que não custava responder publicamente ao invés de chamar pro particular. Infelizmente não sei como lidar com as pessoas que não respeitam limites pra conseguir vender. Bom, sem flames... mas não quero ver o fórum do under virar um Mercado Livre... ou pior.

Abraços.

----------


## mauzao

Puxa vida!!!

Uso Linux a uns 8 anos... consulto a underlinux a uns 3...

Acho que tudo que sei e que consigui realizar em linux, 50% foi por causa desse forum. Acho isso fantástico.

Se temos usuários que postam em lugar que não veriam, então falta informação a eles... Ninguém faz errado por fazer. Faz por não saber, por desconhecer.

Agora concordo em gênero, numero e grau que se alguém posta uma dúvida aqui, e outra pessoa se dispõe a responder, então que responda no forum, na comunicade. Isso é o diferencial entre software livre e proprietário. No proprietário vc paga p/ ter suporte, no livre a comunidade responde porque é afim... porque gosta... porque acha legal...

muita gente que me pergunta, como se faz isso ou aquilo, eu respondo... não cobro nada... informação retida é informação que não serve p/ nada. Se sabe como resolver, então diga como... ajude a comunidade...

Penso que é isso...
[ ]´s
Mauzão

----------


## guilhermebsd

Ai galera eu acho o seguinte:

Posso ser meio radical mas eh a melhor maneira de acabar com isso !!! 
Cada vez que um usuario espertao fizer isso o Adm manda uma mensagem particular para o user dizendo que ele nao esta agindo de forma correta com o amigos do forum e que se o fato se repetir ele sera retirado do forum .. Como disse pode ser um metodo radical mas com certeza funciona, porque ninguem quer sair do forum que eh nota 10000 tem conteudo pra caramba. Tambem acho que os visitantes nao poderiam postar ... somente os cadastrados poderam postar !!!! 
Ate porque se analisarmos é sempre os visitantes que falam isso !!! E tem outra é uma maneira de aumentar o numero de usuarios do forum !!! 

[]´s

----------


## PotHix

Pessoal,

Se nós não quisessemos "abrir" o forum a todos, no caso os visitantes, eu tambem acho que teria menos mensagens assim. 

As mensagens que apareceriam com beeemm menos frequencia seria aquela:

"Orkut bloqueado" e "MSN Bloqueado" , que em 99% dos casos é postado por visitantes...

E a ideia da mensagem pessoal eu até achei interessante.

Que os moderadores decidam...  :Big Grin: 

Há braços.

----------


## ruyneto

Sei la, eu acho que é melhor algo que é visto pelo comunidade toda do que mensagens privadas, pq ae o pessoal se controla mais alem dos moderadores não terem de ficar mandando MP pra todo mund, quanto a visitantes acho que pode ser aberto, eles tem o direito de perguntar como burlar o orkut, resta a gente saber se vai responder ou apenas ignorar.

falows

----------


## MAJOR

Acho que esse post tambem poderia entrar em " O que Falta no UnderLinux ??? (Participe) "


Posso fazer uma critica ao site?

Espero que todos entendam como uma crítica construtiva =]

Acho o site fantástico, com informações muito boas e um ótimo fórum,
porem é um site muito poluído.

Acho que existem muitas informações na página inicial do site, que pode causar uma confusão a um novo usuário.

Poderia existir um sistema de auto ajuda, com um FAQ onde o usuário poderia procurar por informações mais comuns como:
"como monto meu cdrom?"
e nesse sistema de FAQ poderia existir um sistema de busca eficiente, onde o mesmo pudesse buscar sua informação facilmente, tambem disponibilizando links para dentro do site com informações mais ricas sobre o assunto desejado.

E claro, o Fórum, acho que assim as perguntas no fórum seriam mais ricas em conteúdo, tambem evitaria respostas com:
Procure no google.com. 



É isso =]
deve dar um trampo animal, porem acho que a administração dos moderadores seria bem mais simples, já que no FAQ tambem pederia constar de como melhor se utilizar o FORUM entre outras coisas.
 :Wink:  


Abraços 

MAJOR

----------


## Duca

> ...
> Poderia existir um sistema de auto ajuda, com um FAQ onde o usuário poderia procurar por informações mais comuns como:
> "como monto meu cdrom?"
> e nesse sistema de FAQ poderia existir um sistema de busca eficiente, onde o mesmo pudesse buscar sua informação facilmente, tambem disponibilizando links para dentro do site com informações mais ricas sobre o assunto desejado.
> 
> E claro, o Fórum, acho que assim as perguntas no fórum seriam mais ricas em conteúdo, tambem evitaria respostas com:
> Procure no google.com. 
> ... 
> MAJOR


Mas eu acho que é para isso que se propõe a seção de "Dicas"  :Wink:  .

flw !!!

----------


## Jim

Inicialmente gostaria de informar que o procedimento padrão atual em casos de flames é excluuir o post e enviar uma MP informando que a mensagem foi excluida, o pq dela ter sido excluida, e solicitando que o usuários evite este tipo de atitude. Porém, nao está resolvendo  :Big Grin: 

Quanto ao FAQ, penso que usuário novo é usuário novo e pronto. Só filtra a informação que cai em cima da cabeça dele! Nao estou desvalorizando a classe, estou dizendo que se a bola nao vier redonda, ela passa por baixo do pé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ruyneto

Tpo assim eu já fui usuário novo a 1 ano atrás mais ou menos, so que eu sempre tive a ideia que se não fizer e ralar não vo aprender pois se a coisa vem pronta, ela vai pronta muito facil é so ficar um tempo sem usar, isso que usuário novo não percebe e que a gente tem de passar pra ele, mas acho que sem ser rude, tpo procura no google, acho que podiamos dar algumas dicas e mostrar o caminho mas nunca dar o peixe já pronto.

falows

----------


## Duca

> Tpo assim eu já fui usuário novo a 1 ano atrás mais ou menos, so que eu sempre tive a ideia que se não fizer e ralar não vo aprender pois se a coisa vem pronta, ela vai pronta muito facil é so ficar um tempo sem usar, isso que usuário novo não percebe e que a gente tem de passar pra ele, mas acho que sem ser rude, tpo procura no google, acho que podiamos dar algumas dicas e mostrar o caminho mas nunca dar o peixe já pronto.
> 
> falows


Concordo... 
Espera-se que os "caminho" para nós (me incluo nessa) novatos possamos pesquisar e achar uma solução, só posto de novo se não conesgui achar nada mesmo, ou se não entender as informações que consegui com a pesquisa....  :Embarrassment: ops: 

flw...

----------


## Francinei

Sou novato mas estou atualmente todos os dias aqui.
Tambem acho que os visitantes nao poderiam postar ... somente os cadastrados poderam postar !!!! 
Pode nao resolver o problema, mas acho q vai ajudar no controle.
Por exemplo, como vai chamar a atençao de um visitante, se for mesmo ter q anotar os q fazem mau uso, como fazer com um usuario q nao tem cadastro?

----------


## ruyneto

Bom pessoal eu to fazendo 1 ano e pouco de under e os visitantes já foram bem piores no momento ate ta calmo, mas chego uma época que não dava de 9 posts 5 eram zueira de visitantes, eu não ando mais vendo tanto isso, e já houve muita discussão e sempre os visistantes ficaram como aberto, no momento não acho que os visitantes sejam o maior problema do forum.

falows

----------


## PotHix

Realmente os visitantes ja foram piores...

Teve uns tempos que o tópico Orkut Bloqueado já estava dando nos nervos...Agora está menos mal, mas eles ainda existem.

Eu tambem estou diariamente aqui...cada dia aprendendo coisas novas...

:clap: :good: 

Há braços

----------


## Duca

> Sou novato mas estou atualmente todos os dias aqui.
> Tambem acho que os visitantes nao poderiam postar ... somente os cadastrados poderam postar !!!! 
> Pode nao resolver o problema, mas acho q vai ajudar no controle.
> Por exemplo, como vai chamar a atençao de um visitante, se for mesmo ter q anotar os q fazem mau uso, como fazer com um usuario q nao tem cadastro?


Sou contra os visitantes não postarem, pois justamente quando eles perecebem que tem pessoas dispostas a ajudar, independente de quem eles sejam, isso incentiva o vistiante a se cadastrar no fórum !!!
Se o cara postar merda, eh só apagar.

flw

----------


## Super_Diaulas

............ o que mais me preocupa são as respostas erradas..........

Parece que np último 2 meses entram muitas pessoas, e bem ativas por sinal.... mas acontece que muitas acabam dando cada resposta,
estes dias vi uma cabeluda se eu me lembrar eu posto, mas se o cara fizesse aquilo ia atrapalhar e confundir o mais novato ainda.


è foda, sei que querem ajudar, mas seria bom ter uma estrutura para poder responder, ou botar algo assim:

"Acho que se fizer isso dá certo, mas o caminho é esse, dá uma pesquisada e bota a solução no fórum"

.....pior que depois disso, vou criar um flame gigante, mas fazer oq.......eh minha opinião, acredito que isso vai ajudar mais do que atrapalhar.....

----------


## Duca

Além disso a galera deve se comprometer em colocar as resoluções de suas dúvidas aqui no fórum. Perguntar, obter a informção, solucionar e guardar pra si como resolveu, não engrandece o fórum.
Claro, todos devem ajudar.

Flw !!!

----------


## Alberto-de

ruyneto


concordo com tudo isso kra

----------


## demiurgo

os posts d visitantes jah deram mais trabalho...

o q mais dah trabalho... hj... eh organizar os posts dos q postam no lugar errado e da maneira errada... esses... na grande maioria, nao sao feitos por visitantes...

eu mesmo jah desisti disso... desisti d reformatar cada post em q o titulo estah em maiusculo... o corpo da mensagem estah tdo em maiusculo... o post estah no forum errado... DESISTI

o povo nao dah a minima pras regras do forum... nao adianta

se fecharmos o forum, vamos restringir a qtde d users! isso eh mto ruim!! e os problemas nao irao parar!!!

o lance eh: paciencia... cada um faz a parte q lhe cabe... pq cada um tem q saber quais sao os seus limites... a interacao em excesso dos moderadores, pode causar uma impressao errada... a d autoritarismo... e nao eh isso q queremos

[]'s

----------


## Duca

> o lance eh: paciencia... cada um faz a parte q lhe cabe... pq cada um tem q saber quais sao os seus limites... a interacao em excesso dos moderadores, pode causar uma impressao errada... a d autoritarismo... e nao eh isso q queremos


Como dizem: "Paciência é uma virtude".
E como vc disse, cada um tem que saber seus limites...

Flw...

----------


## ruyneto

O o que eu acho que tem que começar a ser aplicado é tpo uma classificação por post dos usuários mesmo, pq ta cada vez pior o nivel, um em outro post já começou a dizer que tme linux de homem e linux de viado, um desses devia ser classificado com pior nivel, pro pessoal começar a saber qual a real intenção do cara no forum.

falows

----------


## nod3vic3

só queria deixar minha contribuição com a questão dos posts com letras MAIÚSCULAS.

Pode ser usada a função strtolower() do php para converter o título para minúsculo antes de inserir na base de dados e ucfirst() para colocar a primeira letra do título em maiúscolo.

Espero que ajude alguma coisa.

Concordo com a questão de se ter uma opção de avaliar as dicas. Tipo de 1 até 10, ou de 0 até 10. Eu sei que isso é um pouco difícil de se fazer, porque tem mexer na estrutura que já tem e para isso tem que ter tempo também.

Gostaria muito de poder ajudar mas no momento estou sem tempo, isso é o que mais falta para todo mundo. Então acho que por enquanto devemos procurar ignorar os posts mal feitos, ou apenas responder o tópico colocando as regras "netiquitas" e também "Como fazer perguntas inteligentes" algo como encontrado nesse link http://geocities.yahoo.com.br/cesara...ons-pt_BR.html

Não sei se já tem algum link aqui no UnderLinux com o tópico que coloquei acima. Mas se não tiver é interessante que se tenha um aqui mesmo para evitar links para outros sites que possam estar quebrados.

Acho que a melhor forma de evitarmos as coisas que foram faladas até agora é a consientização dos usuários.

----------


## ruyneto

> só queria deixar minha contribuição com a questão dos posts com letras MAIÚSCULAS.
> 
> Pode ser usada a função strtolower() do php para converter o título para minúsculo antes de inserir na base de dados e ucfirst() para colocar a primeira letra do título em maiúscolo.
> 
> Espero que ajude alguma coisa.
> 
> Concordo com a questão de se ter uma opção de avaliar as dicas. Tipo de 1 até 10, ou de 0 até 10. Eu sei que isso é um pouco difícil de se fazer, porque tem mexer na estrutura que já tem e para isso tem que ter tempo também.
> 
> Gostaria muito de poder ajudar mas no momento estou sem tempo, isso é o que mais falta para todo mundo. Então acho que por enquanto devemos procurar ignorar os posts mal feitos, ou apenas responder o tópico colocando as regras "netiquitas" e também "Como fazer perguntas inteligentes" algo como encontrado nesse link http://geocities.yahoo.com.br/cesara...ons-pt_BR.html
> ...


Cara acho que não tem que ser uma opção, tem que ser algo feito por moderadores ou um tanto de pessoas selecionadas se não pode virar zueira.

falows

----------


## nod3vic3

> Cara acho que não tem que ser uma opção, tem que ser algo feito por moderadores ou um tanto de pessoas selecionadas se não pode virar zueira.
> 
> falows


Bom não sei quantos moderadores existem no site, mas acho então que tem que aumentar o número.

----------


## demiurgo

classificar posts.. realmente iria ser trabalhoso...

se o lance for punir as criaturas nefastas q fazem cagada o tempo tdo.. poderiamos usar o KARMA!!

karma... rulez hehhee :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

[]'s

----------


## ruyneto

> classificar posts.. realmente iria ser trabalhoso...
> 
> se o lance for punir as criaturas nefastas q fazem cagada o tempo tdo.. poderiamos usar o KARMA!!
> 
> karma... rulez hehhee :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
> 
> []'s


Karma seria massa, acho que seria legal um jeito so pro pessoal largar de falar tanta besteira, e começar a ajudar em vez de atrapalhar, mas diz ae demiurgo como funcionaria o Karma nos posts??

falows

----------


## Francinei

Boas!
Como ja disse, sou novato no forum, porem como uso este forum como objeto de estudos, me sinto na obrigaçao de colaborar de alguma forma, pois 70% do q sei(apesar q sei muito pouco) em wirelless, aprendi aqui e uma outra porcentagem, aprendi com pessoas q conheci aqui no forum.
Entendo q se todos os usuarios, (nao só os moderadores) derem uns toques naqueles q comentem erros tipo letras maiusculas ou perguntas repetitivas, pode nao resolver mas deve ajudar muito.
Dias atraz eu percebi duas perguntas praticamente iguais, na mesma semana.
Entendo q isso acaba poluindo o forum!
Quanto ao carma, acho uma boa idéia

----------


## demiurgo

> Karma seria massa, acho que seria legal um jeito so pro pessoal largar de falar tanta besteira, e começar a ajudar em vez de atrapalhar, mas diz ae demiurgo como funcionaria o Karma nos posts??
> 
> falows


http://www.bikechatforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=319060

esse site fala sobre o sistema d karma q eles utilizam.... o esquema deles eh bem interessante

na verdade o karma eh um rate d usuarios, q pode ser atribuido por users ou pelos admins a users especificos...

existe um outro esquema d karma q pode ser utilizado... nao soh pra medir os users, mas para punir os kras...

sao tres niveis basicos, se nao me engano, que diferem em fatores como advertir users, suspender, nao deixar o kra repsonder, nao criar novos posts e coisa e talz...

vou pegar mais infos e posto aque....

[]'s

----------


## ruyneto

Bom demiurgo acho que o sistema de karma sem punição apenas com alguns usuários no começo é o melhor pra testar, depois se tiver dando certo podemos ou abrir para todos os usuários ou começar a testar com punições assim acho que a comunidade vai se beneficiar mais e o pessoal vai ficar mais ligado.

falows

PS: acho que antes de implantar poderia ser mandada uma mensagem para todos os usuários com além das regras, as regras do karma ( além de ser feito um post sobre isso) e como o karma funcionaria.

falows

----------


## demiurgo

ok, vou falar com o scorp...

vamos dar uma olhada sobre como esse esquema poderia ser implantado aque...

se rolar, a gente faz um PPA ahUAHUauhA

valeu ruy!

[]'s

----------


## ruyneto

> ok, vou falar com o scorp...
> 
> vamos dar uma olhada sobre como esse esquema poderia ser implantado aque...
> 
> se rolar, a gente faz um PPA ahUAHUauhA
> 
> valeu ruy!
> 
> []'s


Tranquilo estamos ae para fazer o forum crescer mais e melhor, so uma coisa o que é PPA??

falows

----------


## demiurgo

Projeto Piloto Assistido

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ruyneto

Ahh ta, :P :P :P bem nessa, vamo ver se dar certo, pq se melhorar o forum já é bom.

falows

----------


## demiurgo

:Frown: cool) 

valeu!

----------


## Duca

> ok, vou falar com o scorp...
> 
> vamos dar uma olhada sobre como esse esquema poderia ser implantado aque...
> 
> se rolar, a gente faz um PPA ahUAHUauhA
> 
> valeu ruy!
> 
> []'s


Agora o bicho vai pegar  :Frown: 6) , hehehe  :Big Grin:  .

Flw !!!

----------


## irado

bem.. tá saindo do tópico e virando confusão (risos). Voltando ao tópico original:

SIM, eu mando pro google sim, nos casos que são clamorosos:

a) usuários VAGABUNDOS demais pra PROCURAR primeiro, esclarecer as dúvidas remanescentes depois.

b) usuários FOLGADOS, que queiram "receita de bolo" pra isto ou aquilo. Aqui NÃO É confeitaria - salvo eu esteja muito enganado.

c) usuários USURPADORES, no tradicional modêlo "ah, gentem.. sabe, acotece que meu padrinho me colocou aqui ganhando uma notinha que eu não mereço e acontece que nem tô a fim de merecer nada, só quero mamata, então, eu preciso montar um servidor de zémail, com firewall, proxy, apache e (mais uma relação de uns 50 trecos) e num tô a fim de nada, dá pra vcs me ajudarem?"

os vagabundos (e quem me conhece sabe) eu mando logo. Nem passo pelo google. Os da classe "c" (usurpadores) eu falo bem claro que êle tá tomando o lugar de gente honesta. E todos recebem todo o meu carinho em dois links:

o primeiro para o http://www.useaporradogoogle.com/
, que é pra aprender a deixar de ser trouxa. E o segundo (normalmente) são links para sites que tenham tutoriais e/ou documentação.

Digam o que disserem, não vou mudar. Salvo me expulsem do Underliux (fiquem à vontade, também).

 :Evil:  

beijos. Pra usuários dessas classes aí, todo o meu desprêzo. Ralei pra caramba pra saber o pouquinho que sei, divido com quem merece. Dou apoio até pessoalmente, se necessário, mas faça sua parte, farei a minha.

----------


## Super_Diaulas

> bem.. tá saindo do tópico e virando confusão (risos). Voltando ao tópico original:
> 
> SIM, eu mando pro google sim, nos casos que são clamorosos:
> 
> a) usuários VAGABUNDOS demais pra PROCURAR primeiro, esclarecer as dúvidas remanescentes depois.
> 
> b) usuários FOLGADOS, que queiram "receita de bolo" pra isto ou aquilo. Aqui NÃO É confeitaria - salvo eu esteja muito enganado.
> 
> c) usuários USURPADORES, no tradicional modêlo "ah, gentem.. sabe, acotece que meu padrinho me colocou aqui ganhando uma notinha que eu não mereço e acontece que nem tô a fim de merecer nada, só quero mamata, então, eu preciso montar um servidor de zémail, com firewall, proxy, apache e (mais uma relação de uns 50 trecos) e num tô a fim de nada, dá pra vcs me ajudarem?"
> ...



Apoiado, vale lembrar também o RTFM.

----------


## edmafer

e o

*SFTW*

----------


## ruyneto

E ae como ficou o esquema de karma, vai rolar ou não??

falows

----------


## Duca

Boa pergunta.....  :Wink:

----------


## martinusso

ninguem é obrigado a responder as perguntas do forum. Se alguem perguntou algo simples(para algumas pessoas é claro, mas não para ele, evidente neh) então não precisa responder: PROCURA NO GOOGLE ou algo assim. Simplesmente não responde ao forum.

Se alguem perguntou algo é porque talves não pode ficar entrando em diversas páginas para procurar pois tem o patrão por exemplo na cola dele, ou mesmo pq não achou ou não tem nem ideia de onde achar.

Diversas vezes postei duvidas minhas aqui no forum e diversas vezes me mandaram pesquisar. Só que meu patrão(trabalhamos todos na mesma sala) me permite ficar postando duvidas em forum no horário comercial(mesmo pq é bem mais rápido) mas para pesquisar queima o filme!

Acho que SE NÃO É PARA AJUDAR, NÃO ATRAPALHE!

----------


## natascha

Eu acho que quando a pessoa posta algo no fórum é pq já passou pelo google e não obteve solução para o problema.

E respostas do tipo: "já ouviu falar em google?" ou "mando no seu e-mail" realmente é fo**

essa é minha opinião...

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

Concordo com o que já foi dito...
Se é para ser mal educado, é melhor não postar nada... Portanto *procure no google* devia ser banido...
O que acontece não poucas vezes, é que a pessoa não procurou ou não soube como procurar, então eu coloco "pesquisei no google" e consegui esta informação... ou, "na página tal" tem a informação que você quer...
Quanto ao hábito de mandar por e-mail, é prejudicial ao grupo como um todo, pois as soluções ficam restritas a poucas pessoas, e deveriam sempre ser documentadas aqui... Tem um monte de tópicos que terminaram em aberto por que alguém mandou a resposta por e-mail ou a pessoa esqueceu de postar que conseguiu resolver o problema usando o recurso tal e tal...

----------


## Duca

> Eu acho que quando a pessoa posta algo no fórum é pq já passou pelo google e não obteve solução para o problema.
> 
> E respostas do tipo: "já ouviu falar em google?" ou "mando no seu e-mail" realmente é fo**
> 
> essa é minha opinião...


Ô Natasha nem sempre, o ideal é que fosse assim.
Acontece de pessoas não pesquisarem e postar dúvidas no fórum. Muitas isso acontece pq a pessoa tá desesperada pela resposta. :Wink:  
Realmente vc pesquisar e depois ouvir "já ouviu falar em google?", eh phoda.
Isso geralmente quando as dúvidas não são postadas de forma clara, ou são consideradas "fáceis" demais.
Mas precisando de qualquer ajuda estamos aqui.  :Big Grin: 




> .. Tem um monte de tópicos que terminaram em aberto por que alguém mandou a resposta por e-mail ou a pessoa esqueceu de postar que conseguiu resolver o problema usando o recurso tal e tal...


Isso realmente é foda! :no: 

Abraço :good: .

----------


## PotHix

> Concordo com o que já foi dito...
> Se é para ser mal educado, é melhor não postar nada... Portanto *procure no google* devia ser banido...
> O que acontece não poucas vezes, é que a pessoa não procurou ou não soube como procurar, então eu coloco "pesquisei no google" e consegui esta informação... ou, "na página tal" tem a informação que você quer...
> Quanto ao hábito de mandar por e-mail, é prejudicial ao grupo como um todo, pois as soluções ficam restritas a poucas pessoas, e deveriam sempre ser documentadas aqui... Tem um monte de tópicos que terminaram em aberto por que alguém mandou a resposta por e-mail ou a pessoa esqueceu de postar que conseguiu resolver o problema usando o recurso tal e tal...


Marcio68Almeida,

Concordo com o que você disse...Eu acho que a pessoa deve dar a resposta, mas não acho que deva dar de bandeja assim...Pois se quem ta perguntando quer aprender mesmo tem que pesquisar, não podemos apenas dar uma receita de bolo...não devemos dar e peixe e sim ensinar a pescar...

Na minha opinião, uma resposta deveria ser dada, mas sempre dando uma cutucada, falando que com uma simples pesquisa você encontrou isso no google, e da próxima vez se ele procurar antes de postar seria bem mais rapido para ele tambem...

Pois convenhamos que há umas perguntas que se você entrar no google, copiar a pergunta e colar la vai aparecer a resposta na sua frente... :roll: 

Bem essa é minha opinião...

E Ruy, eu concordo com o karma tambem...Vamos ver se vai ser aceito essa sugestão.

Há braços

----------


## ruyneto

Bom pessoal antes eu também era contra mandar pesquisar no google, ate criei esse topico por causa disso, mas ao ouvir a proposta de outras pessoas do pq disso, e olhar algumas dúvidas considerei que quando a duvida é vaga ou não consta de informações suficientes pra saber o que a pessoa fez, eu mando procurar no google, se não isso vira forum de so posta receita de bolo, e acho que todos os usuarios antes de postar deviam ler esse site: http://www.istf.com.br/?page=perguntas ele foi o que me fez mais mudar de pensamento, não mando o cara procurar no google se ele postou algo realmente mto básico que um pouco de lida no google e esforço resolve, mas se a pessoa posta todos os arquivos de configuração, o mostra a dúvida dele faço tudo pra resolver e ajudar a pessoa, mas pra pessoas que parecem folgadas mando pro google mesmo.

falows

----------


## PotHix

> Bom pessoal antes eu também era contra mandar pesquisar no google, ate criei esse topico por causa disso, mas ao ouvir a proposta de outras pessoas do pq disso, e olhar algumas dúvidas considerei que quando a duvida é vaga ou não consta de informações suficientes pra saber o que a pessoa fez, eu mando procurar no google, se não isso vira forum de so posta receita de bolo, e acho que todos os usuarios antes de postar deviam ler esse site: http://www.istf.com.br/?page=perguntas ele foi o que me fez mais mudar de pensamento, não mando o cara procurar no google se ele postou algo realmente mto básico que um pouco de lida no google e esforço resolve, mas se a pessoa posta todos os arquivos de configuração, o mostra a dúvida dele faço tudo pra resolver e ajudar a pessoa, mas pra pessoas que parecem folgadas mando pro google mesmo.
> 
> falows


Ruy,

Falou tudo...

Alguns fazem a pergunta, mas mostram o que pesquisaram para chegar a essa duvida, e outros apenas veem o problema e postam aqui no forum....As vezes um simples, copiar e colar no google resolveria... Não que não queremos ajudar, isso é o de menos, mas eles precisam aprender a se sacrificar um pouco tambem....Nada vem voando assim...

Há braços

----------

